# Dust Collection Question



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm one of those people who still don't have a DC system. I'm using the "open all the doors" method in my garage/shop. I'm reluctant to put in "permanent" ducting since I keep moving things around. My question is, can I get a beefy system that stays in one corner with *one* hose/duct that I move around as needed to whatever tools I'm using? Garage is about 25' X 25'.

Thank you, and I apologize if it's a dumb question.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure. I'ts a little less convenient than having every machine with its own duct, but it'll get the job done. I basically do the same thing… I have a cyclone attachment hooked to a shop vac with a long hose that I drag around to wherever I need it.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

That is what I do as well. I have a cyclone unit 3HP which sits near one corner. Then I have a 20 ft, I think, hose that I move from tool to tool. It works well enough. I certainly would rather it be hard piped in, but haven't done that yet for financial reasons.

I suppose your success rate will depend on the power of the unit you purchase and on the size of the hose. Flex hoseses obviously create much more static pressure (friction) than solid pipe. In my case my machine has a 6 inch port, which I neck down to 5 inches at the machine and the run a 5 inch hose to the tools. It would probably run better with a 6 inch hose, but that just seemed like too much to be dragging around.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Two words for you: "Harbor Freight and PVC Pipe"

Check out the reviews on this site. That 2HP collector is fantastic and there's a coupon for it in one of the woodworking magazines right now for something like $139- perhaps in the new issue of "Wood", which is worth buying at the box store for that coupon.

Put it in the corner and run ductwork all over with blast gates for each machine. Tape the seams so you can make changes later. Check out my shop pics

But BEFORE YOU DO:

*Do me a favor though, click over to the Charles Niel vs Stumpy Nubs contest thread and help judge the boxes! Then come back here and continue your discussion with the warm inner feeling of having done another good deed…*


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I use Rockler's Dust Right system. It features an expandable hose that I move from machine to machine. It works quite well.

I did a little "plumbing" to make a couple of the machine ports more accessible. In the picture below you will see 2 ports. One is connected to the back of my table and the other to my miter saw station. You will also see the port for my jointer to the right. All the other ports (lathe, bandsaw, routing table) are also close and handy.


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

Richgreer, your plumbing is a good idea. PeteMoss, that's what I have in mind. Thanks for the replies. Sounds doable. I guess I better start thinking about it seriously. Thanks!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shop Vac with a dust deputy as I'm in a small area. Built a roll-around thingy out of four casters and a sink cutout from a cabinet shop. I also use a box fan with a furnace filter held in place with a bungee cord. Wife saw it on HGTV once. I was surprised at how much fine dust the fan/filter collects.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have two dust collection systems … the first (in use for 2+ years) is an Oneida Dust Deputy and Ridgid 5hp vac that is mounted on a plywood, three-wheeled cart. The Ridgid is equipped with a HEPA filter and a muffler (helps a bit with the noise). I use it with my tablesaw, router table, mortiser, drill press, etc., and for general cleanup.

The other is a Jet DC650A dust collector that I picked up for $50 on CL and retro-fitted with a 1-micron canister from Penn State ( http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DCANISTER4.html ). The Jet DC has an 8 foot 4" hose and is on casters, so I just roll it around the shop to wherever I need it. I bought Rockler DustRight fittings so I can use the Jet on my bandsaw, planer, jointer. I also use it behind my lathe in conjunction with one of Penn State's Big Gulp dust hoods ( http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DBGULP.html ... on sale snow for $16 ).

I also use a ShopVac air cleaner ( http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-1030000-Cleaner-Filtration-System/dp/B00004T181 ) that runs pretty much constantly when I am running any machinery in the shop.

-Gerry


----------

